# Is TSI test needed?



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

I am doing additional blood work to check my thyroid levels. Given my symptoms, I am wondering if I might have Graves Disease and would love some input from you folks here. Here are my symptoms and recent labwork:

TSH - .687 (.450 - 4.5)

Throxine (T4) - 11.4 (4.5 - 12.0)

T3 Uptake - 31 (24 - 39)

Free Thyroxine Index - 3.5 (1.2 - 4.9)

Symptoms: Hair loss, muscle weakness and tingling, eye blurriness and pressure, throat pressure (scheduled for u/s because internist felt enlargement on one side), higher resting heart rate (80-100), some heart palpitations and feeling out of breath even with little movements, jittery feeling inside, sometimes low grade fever.

I am having additional thyroid blood tests done. My internist is doing Free T3, TPO, ATA. Should I ask for her to also include TSI? I have read that is one you need to do if you suspect Graves?

Thank you in advance for any advice you can give about my situation.


----------



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

TSI is an antibody test and if its positive it doesn't necessarily mean you have graves. TSI is an expensive test. Because I have to pay for my labs I get TRab. Basically the same TSI calculates presentages. The tests you want to routenely have (every 4 weeks) is Free T3, Free T4 to avoid going hypo. TRab every 6 months to a year. 80 some percent of graves patients will also have high TPO which you are waiting test results for. If I were you I would also see an opthamologists that's also an MD for your eyes. People with TED don't necessarily don't have to have graves. They will have high antibody counts. TSI, TRab or TPO.


----------



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you. One of my newer questions has been whether TED automatically means Graves and your saying it doesn't. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TammyzHere (Oct 31, 2014)

My THYROID STIMULATING IMMUNOGLOB 529 (0-139) 
the only thing I know to do about that is take Selenium. 
Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------

